# Latest Re-Paint



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Finally got around to repainting this Hooker....walleye pattern. I'll be E-texing it next...this is just one coat of clear so far.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Lookin Good,great job!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice job


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Is that a perrywinkle or one of the others? PS, the paint looks great!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a Hooker Bait


----------

